#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Home made air guns...

## Chong Boy

As promised to Jandajoy in another thread here is a few pictures of one of the converted MUSKETS.

If you live in Bangkok or one of the big cities you will not have seen one of these. But you must remember the old movies where they pour powder, wadding and shot and wadding again into old (circa 1800+ no idea if dates are right!) muskets.

Michael Cane and the movie ZULU comes to mind!!!

anyway here's some pics of his high tech silent conversion...

----------


## Chong Boy

This is the uncle in law and he loves that he can kill anything!
if it runs, the musket with 12-15 ball bearings will kill it (ie. 12 gauge, thai style!)
and if it sneaks or hops then the converted silenced musket will do!!!...

----------


## Chong Boy

The full musket on the ground...

----------


## Chong Boy

It might be crude but here is a safety, lock and a trigger. A bit like the old JFK rifle (100 years before!) you can't fire unless it's pumped and the safety is off! ingenious, if you ask me. And he did it because the birds kept flying away lol

----------


## Chong Boy

The odd shaped thing on the airbox is a magnet! you can place plenty of ball bearings on a magnet to save pissing about searching in you pockets! This guy is no amateur!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Good stuff. Cheers. :Smile:

----------


## MBMBALLS

Hi im a new member i only made an account to ask a question,
I build many pneumatic gun's (Air guns like this one) but i have never seen one like this.
Q's.
-Is the ball bearing's shot out using air.
-Is there a valve used (if so what kind?)
-Do you have a "how to"

Thank you very much.

----------


## dirtydog

Got to be air, thats a bicycle wheel pump fitted underneath.

----------


## superman

> Hi im a new member i only made an account to ask *a* question


You've asked 3. Make your mind up.

----------


## superman

> Is there a valve used (if so what kind?)


 If you make your own, as stated, you will know the pump would have to be connected to a non-return valve. As per a bicycle tyre. The valve is in the picture.

----------


## dirtydog

^Think he means the release valve.

----------


## superman

> If you make your own, as stated, you will know the pump would have to be connected to a non-return valve. As per a bicycle tyre. The valve is in the picture.





> Think he means the release valve.


Once again. If he made his own, he would already know what type of release valve to use.

----------


## dirtydog

I doubt it, most air guns that use a pre charged air cylinder do not use a tyre valve, so he probably wants to know how the strike valve works and what sort it is.

----------


## superman

> I doubt it, most air guns that use a pre charged air cylinder do not use a tyre valve


The one in the photo has.

----------


## dirtydog

I was just pointing out how dumb your arguement was, that is the fill valve, not the strike or release valve.

----------


## dirtydog

You may think your an expert in guns but I personally don't think there is such a beast, there has been no real advancement in guns in the last 99 years.

Tell a lie, the glock, but that is only in the gun.

----------


## superman

> You may think your an expert


Sorry if you took it personally DD. I'm no expert and never professed to being one but basic engineering prevails. And basic engieering is what an airgun is about.

----------

